# Keep Bitteroot and his family in your prayers...



## olcowman (Aug 27, 2012)

I just heard that Greg's little sister lost her 13 year old daughter... I've known him since middle school and he and his family are as good as it gets. They are all pretty tight and all the kids are active in softball which Greg coaches. Little Jessica was 13 and a member of the middle school ball team... I love ya' buddy and just got on my knees and sent one up for ya'll.

Let's all send one for the Wilbanks/Raines families...


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 27, 2012)

That is awful news. My Prayers are added for Bitteroot and his family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Prayers sent....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this. Greg, you know you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Huntress (Aug 27, 2012)

Prayers for Bitterroot and family.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

oh no, how awful.......... Bitter, my prayers are added for you and your family.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dang that is sad, my heart and prayers go out to  young Jessica's family and friends.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 27, 2012)

Prayers from here.  So sorry...  God give them help and peace...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sad news for sure. Prayers going out for Greg and his family.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2012)

Hate to hear it.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 27, 2012)

My heart is broken guys.  Your words mean more than you can imagine. Got up at 3 just to check on Audrey... I've talked to about a dozen parents today that did the same.  Hug them babies guys.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 27, 2012)

how heartbreaking. our prayers for all


----------



## Sargent (Aug 27, 2012)

Hate to hear this. 

Prayers to your entire family.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 27, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## T.P. (Aug 27, 2012)

Prayers sent, brother. So sorry.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 28, 2012)

Prayers sent.  May the Lord give you comfort in this time of despair.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 28, 2012)

Prayers sent for you and the family.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> My heart is broken guys.  Your words mean more than you can imagine. Got up at 3 just to check on Audrey... I've talked to about a dozen parents today that did the same.  Hug them babies guys.


 Bitter, just thinking 'bout you, darlin'!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

my prayers are sent..


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 28, 2012)

we are lifting yall as well. words can't express how sorry i am to hear about this !


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 28, 2012)

Prayers have been said.

I lost a 10 year old daughter in 1996 and it's rough! They will need you the most in 6 or 8 weeks when the grief really sets in! 

They are not ready yet, but in a few months The Compassionate Friends can help a lot.

http://www.compassionatefriends.org/home.aspx


----------



## meherg (Aug 28, 2012)

Prayers sent up for the family and friends 
May GOD touch everyone involved


----------



## Gulfin (Aug 28, 2012)

It's so hard to hear of things like this. I sincerely hope her family and friends can find some peace in their faith.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 28, 2012)

Praying for the Bitteroot family


----------



## love the woods (Aug 29, 2012)

praying for a peace only God can provide.


----------



## jagman (Aug 29, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## Israel (Aug 30, 2012)

yes.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 30, 2012)

Prayers sent and a hug.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks again guys... the funeral service was incredible....never seen so many people show up for something like this...Girls in their Softball uniforms in honor of Jessie just tore me up. I can't get over the compassion shown by her peers in the softball world..


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Prayers have been said.
> 
> I lost a 10 year old daughter in 1996 and it's rough! They will need you the most in 6 or 8 weeks when the grief really sets in!
> 
> ...




All true, the compassionatefriends can be life savers.  But as Jeff said, it will take a couple of months at least.

Will keep the family in my prayers.


----------

